# 1953 Schwinn Welterweight



## jablon (May 12, 2008)

I have a 1953 Schwinn Welterweight (very rare) serial # J 61915 and am curious as to its general worth / value $$. As far as I can tell at the moment only the frame is original. I will post some pics soon. Any Help out there, or any sites I can viit that might help. 
                                                    Thanks -- Matt J.


----------



## imfastareyou (May 12, 2008)

*Schwinn forums*

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/index.php?

there are folks here that will know, but you might get a faster response over there.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 12, 2008)

jablon said:


> I have a 1953 Schwinn Welterweight (very rare) serial # J 61915 and am curious as to its general worth / value $$. As far as I can tell at the moment only the frame is original. I will post some pics soon. Any Help out there, or any sites I can viit that might help.
> Thanks -- Matt J.




Pictures will get you the most help


----------



## schwinnja (May 12, 2008)

The Schwinn Welterweight was available in 1953-1954 as you indicated.
It was gone by mid-year 1954.
It had a unique for the '50's frame style that was a re-do of frames from
the teens.
It came with either heavy duty tandem wheels S-4's or with 
the Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub on traditional lightweight S-6 rims.

Catalog picture available here:
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1959/1953_08.html
Courtesy of the Hufford-Amlie collection


----------



## old hotrod (May 12, 2008)

Don't remember seeing that one at your place John...was it hiding?


----------



## schwinnja (May 12, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> Don't remember seeing that one at your place John...was it hiding?




We didn't look at lightweights!!!! :eek:


----------



## old hotrod (May 12, 2008)

My mistake, actually, I think I do remember seeing one...or two...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2008)

kinda cool but I'm not sure of it's value. I saw one go by on ebay a year or so ago and thought it was home made. it didn't seem to go for a bunch but I suppose to the right person it would be interesting. personally I'd be tempted to dress it up like a teens truss frame type like an Iver Johnson or something.
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 17, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> The Schwinn Welterweight was available in 1953-1954 as you indicated.
> It was gone by mid-year 1954.
> It had a unique for the '50's frame style that was a re-do of frames from
> the teens.
> ...




Welcome to Schwinnja's database of Bicycle knowledge.

Dude you really surprise me with all the info you got on Bicycles in your head,  at times its scary. 

But is seems like you always got the answer or know where to find it.

Thats a cool frame maybe you can ride one john on one of the Cyclone rides??


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 17, 2008)

Schwinnja build one up and lets see you ride it, looks like a fun ride??


----------



## squirrel (Jun 1, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> The Schwinn Welterweight was available in 1953-1954 as you indicated.
> It was gone by mid-year 1954.
> It had a unique for the '50's frame style that was a re-do of frames from
> the teens.
> ...




Hi, I recently got a Welterweight, it has the 3 speed hub and an S-5 rim on the rear, and a non-Schwinn 26" rim up front, but with the script hub and the same double-butted .105" spokes as on the rear.  The bike was sitting for at long time, and had been in the family for a longer time.  

Could the S-5 rim be original?


----------



## Langsmer (Jun 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what a good price is for one of these in decent original paint with a front drum brake and a dyno hub in the rear is? I came across one and I figure it might be worth getting.


----------

